# ماكينة الحفر و النقش بماكينة الليزر.. ابتدت بمشروعك الجديد او طور مشروعك الحالي مع اف



## لقى (10 سبتمبر 2014)

الماكينة معدة للقطع والحفر على العديد من الخامات :الكريستال –الأكريلك – البلاستيك – الزجاج - الخشب – ورق المعادن – الجلد – القماش – السيراميك – الرخام – الفايبر غلاس – المطاط والعديد العديد من الخامات​ وطرق الاستخدام الفنية ...​ تستطيع عمل موديلات متعددة على أقمشة الجينز – النقش على المطاط لصناعة الأختام – النقش على الدروع الكريستال – تقطيع البلاستيك لصناعة ميداليات مميزة – تقطيع الأكريلك لصناعة شعارات ومجسمات – الحفر على ﻻبتوب​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]فيديو توضيحي :[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLHzCG3yEBK3ArUfxfqQpRl1sW3OH8r35S[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTCBUt0dM-A&index=1&list=PLHzCG3yEBK3ArUfxfqQpRl1sW3OH8r35S[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=julassjg__Q&index=2&list=PLHzCG3yEBK3ArUfxfqQpRl1sW3OH8r35S[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ldh6p_bJzIY&index=3&list=PLHzCG3yEBK3ArUfxfqQpRl1sW3OH8r35S[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8D7JLJucPrA&index=4&list=PLHzCG3yEBK3ArUfxfqQpRl1sW3OH8r35S[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icuF4bah6bk&index=5&list=PLHzCG3yEBK3ArUfxfqQpRl1sW3OH8r35S[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3zbn0RUC-DY&list=PLHzCG3yEBK3ArUfxfqQpRl1sW3OH8r35S&index=6[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT] [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الاحجام التالية و يوجد مقاسات اكبر[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]مساحات العمل و رمز الماكينة[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]KH20 - working area 2030cm[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]KH30 - working area 3030cm[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]KH40 - working area 4040cm[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]KH50 - working area 3050 cm[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]المواصفات التقنية :[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]سرعة الحفر : 100/300[/FONT][FONT=&quot]mm/s[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عمق الحفر : يعتمد على المواد الخام[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]العمر الافتراضي لمخزون الليزر2500 ساعة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]قوة الليزر :40 [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Watts[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الشحن لكل مناطق المملكة والخليج بواسطة شركة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]DHL[/FONT][FONT=&quot] للشحن السريع[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الموقع : المملكة العربية السعودية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الضمان : عام كامل[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]الصناعة: الصين[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يتم التعامل رسميا مع مصنع التجهيزات المبتكرة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للمزيد من المعلومات نرجو التواصل مع الايميل المخصص للرد على الإعلانات[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Sales [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] 966-582-911-911[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Support [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]966-565-487-483[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Website [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] www.iffactory.com[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Email [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][email protected][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Instagram for Machine[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]http://instagram.com/iff.saudi[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Instagram for Wood[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]http://instagram.com/iff.saudi.art[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]YouTube Channel[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]http://www.youtube.com/user/1iffactory/playlists[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ *[FONT=&quot]Facebook Page[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]https://www.facebook.com/innovative.fittings.factory/photos_stream?tab=photos_albums[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​​ [FONT=&quot]كلمات دليلية مصنع[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]اعلانات مجانا، ليزر روعه، شراء[/FONT][FONT=&quot] جديد، طباعة ماكينة حفر معدات، مكائن، كفر جوال، رسم علم ، لاب توب، رسم شعار لاكواب ، للبيع اون لاين بناء صناعة الخشب ، مودرن، انشاء برنامج تصميم، [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]Keywords [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]best , online , buy , new , laser , carve , etch , machine , equipment , mobile, art ,wood ,delivery design , free, Saudi , United Arab Emirates , Oman , Kuwait , cut[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------

